# Feeding my 6 1/3m old GSD pups



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never tried feeding my dogs raw bones, just gave them big cow bone to chew on. 
I can get chicken feet pretty cheap, like $0.2 per KG (2.2lbs). Do you guys suggest feeding raw (cleaned) chicken feet to dogs?
Chicken necks, they're around $0.5 per KG. Can I feed those? Also thawed ones?
Next, I wanted to ask regarding meat... they say like atleast 50% of your dogs diet should be meat. Now what kind of cheap meat can I feed? I can get goat tripe at $0.8 per piece but its too smelly to freeze so I feed it once in a blue moon. What about goat lungs, is that considered pure meat? And what about chicken heart and gizzard (stomach)? As liver is not pure meat and should not be fed regularly.
How much raw chicken bones should I feed each dog daily (as a % of total meal)? Thank you


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

locky said:


> I can get chicken feet pretty cheap, like $0.2 per KG (2.2lbs). Do you guys suggest feeding raw (cleaned) chicken feet to dogs?


Chicken feet are good - high in cartilage.



> Chicken necks, they're around $0.5 per KG. Can I feed those? Also thawed ones?


Yes - chicken necks are a good raw meaty bone. They are actually more bone than meat so you would want to feed less of them and more muscle meat to balance it out.

I feed everything thawed.



> Next, I wanted to ask regarding meat... they say like atleast 50% of your dogs diet should be meat. Now what kind of cheap meat can I feed? I can get goat tripe at $0.8 per piece but its too smelly to freeze so I feed it once in a blue moon. What about goat lungs, is that considered pure meat? And what about chicken heart and gizzard (stomach)? As liver is not pure meat and should not be fed regularly.


I suggest feeding 50% of a dog diet in boneless meat. Goat tripe would be a great source of muscle meat as long as it's NOT cleaned/bleached or in any other way processed. Heart (any animal) is also a very good muscle meat. Gizzards are good, too.

Liver and lungs are organ meats so they should only make up about 5% of a dogs diet.



> How much raw chicken bones should I feed each dog daily (as a % of total meal)? Thank you


Depending on the TYPE of bone I would go with around 45%. If you are feeding mainly fowl necks (which are mainly bone) then I would go down to 35-40% and increase the muscle meat to make up the difference.


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for the help, really appreciate it.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm gonna piggy back this---what if its just a treat? A chicken neck here and there- is that ok? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

*I've got to chose between RF and kibble (Nutra Gold) for my GSD pups, 6m 20d old.*

*This is what I've planned would be their routine:*

*2:1 - muscle meat : meaty bones ----- OR----- 2:1:1 - muscle meat : meaty bones : chicken feet..... which option to go for??? 
Meat is primarily going to be chicken hearts and gizzards... they're around $1.5/kg (2.2lbs)
For bone, I can get necks, backs and wings (they're more meaty) for $0.7kg or quarter chicken bones with some meat on them for $0.4/kg... which ones should I be using?
I'll be feeding around 2.5% of the pups' body weight. 
With raw egg with shell maybe twice a week, and some chicken liver/goat tripe once a week.

Is this the right kind of combo or do I add something else to it? Should I feed them bones thawed in water at room temperature, or slightly frozen one? They're not gulpers but chew well enough.

And other thing to give, like vitamin/calcium supplements or something? 
Should I feed them twice a day or just 1 meal (2.5% of the body wait) per day?
I've given them all aforementioned things before and they seem to like it.*


----------

